# Documentary help



## charlie1 (Feb 27, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I'm a London based journalist who sufferers from depersonalisation. It's a huge issue for me personally and one which I think gets very little coverage in the media. The few articles/videos that do exist online helped me a lot so I'm making a short documentary examining DPDR and hopefully raising awareness of it.

This documentary will look at research currently going into DPDR and also personal stories of sufferers. It's a long shot, but I was wondering if there was anyone UK based on here who'd be willing to talk about their experiences. I know it's difficult to talk on camera but I think sharing these experiences will help a lot of people and really reduce the stigma around depersonalisation. The doc would be put up online and shared. Feel free to PM me too if you have any further questions.

If you're not in the UK, or not comfortable talking I was wondering if you knew anyone who might be - are there any UK vloggers you know or people happy to be on camera that I could get in contact with? Or do you have any other good ways to get in touch with other people suffering with DPDR?

Thanks for your help

Charlie


----------

